# National Park Series Sprite ACL Bottles



## bigkitty53 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hope there's someone out there who can help me-While cleaning the basement this morning I found a mixed case of soda bottles dating back at latest from when my grandmother was still alive in the 70's.Most of them are green dimpled ACL Sprite bottles,and most of them have the name of a U.S. National Park embossed on the bottom.Can anyone tell me any thing about them?When were the produced?How many parks were commerated?Etc.With a few duplicates,the names embossed on my Bottles are; Olympic National Park,
        Everglades National Park,
        Big Bend National Park,
        Sequoia National Park,
        Acadia National Park,
        Shiloh Natl Military Park,
        Gettysburg Natl Mil Park,
        and, 
        Joshua Tree Natl Monu

 Any info would be much appreciated!

 KAT


----------



## magnustampa (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know myself, I have just begun looking for information.  I found one of these bottles on a dig site in Miami yesterday.  It is embossed simply OLYMPIC NATIONAL PARK on the bottom, no other embossing, but otherwise it is a dimpled green Sprite bottle, so identifiable only because of the remaining partial painted-on logo.  My initial guess is 1970's, but it could be older.  If I find info elsewhere, I will try to post it here for you too.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Folks - 

 I knew I had once read an article on the Sprite National Park bottles in a copy of 'Soda Pop Dreams' magazine so I dug out my old issues and started looking.  I found the article in Vol. I, #5, Dec. 1998.  It seems that in 1966 the National Park Service was in to promoting their parks in an effort to get more Americans to visit them.  Coca-Cola got in on this promotion and produced a line of 7 and 10 ounce Sprite bottles featuring a total of 36 National Parks and Monuments.  The article make no mention of how many of these bottles were produced.

 -Sam


----------



## magnustampa (Sep 9, 2004)

Indeed, but they produced far more than that, it seems!  I located a site, www.gono.com, that has information on most of them.  The link is here: http://www.gono.com/museum2003/commbottles/popshoppetonobrand.htm just scroll down about halfway and it lists most of them that are known.  I emailed the webmaster about an inconsistency.  They have listed only OLYMPIA National Park, which may or may not be a different park.  So I sent the info about the bottle I found, which turns out to be a 10oz, possibly made in November 1965 (the #'s 11 and 65 are found embossed near the base on this bottle, and the site info states that these bottles were made in the 1960's and 70's).  I haven't found much else good info beyond this site, however, this one does seem well-researched and reliable.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys!
                    I had already found that site Magnustampa.(Sorry!Should have posted a follow-up![])Like you I couldn't decipher much from it either.Mine are all 10oz. white-only starburst and shield acl's.No idea how common they are but if anyone knows someone who collects this series get them to email me via the forum.All I ask is that they pay for shipping.I don't have the display space (A 50-bottle wine rack?[>:]) and I don't collect acl's.

 Thanks again,Sam and Magnustampa![]

 KAT


----------

